# Kaiserdom Pilsener - Have You Tried



## jimmy01 (2/10/06)

Good Morning All

My Local Bottleshop has Kasierdom Pils on special. I havnet tried this before and wondering whether it is worth investing in a carton. I love Veltins and Warnsteiner and wonder if this is similar.

Anyone tried this drop?

Cheers


----------



## sluggerdog (2/10/06)

Never tried it myself however here is some comments:

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/kaiserdom-pilsener/15349/6146/


----------



## jimmy01 (2/10/06)

Thanks Sluggerdog

Viewed the link.
Doesn't sound like its worth risking a carton. Might try a 6 pack first

Cheers


----------



## razz (26/11/07)

I just picked up a 1lt can of this Pils. I just walked in the door so I cannot say what it is like, I do not really care. The point of my post is you get a 1lt glass stein with it. $12 at IGA liqour, on special, starting today. Bloody nice glass too!


----------



## jimmy01 (26/11/07)

razz said:


> I just picked up a 1lt can of this Pils. I just walked in the door so I cannot say what it is like, I do not really care. The point of my post is you get a 1lt glass stein with it. $12 at IGA liqour, on special, starting today. Bloody nice glass too!



Hi Razz

Yep great stein. And the beer is not too bad either. Not my favourite but quite drinkable

Enjoy


----------



## Fourstar (26/11/07)

jimmy01 said:


> Hi Razz
> 
> Yep great stein. And the beer is not too bad either. Not my favourite but quite drinkable
> 
> Enjoy




agreed. Tastes even better out of the stein.

'accidently' had the g/f's one aswell.. next thing i know im 1/2 asleep on the couch after stomaching 2L of some nice German pils!


----------



## domonsura (26/11/07)

Anyone in Adelaide know which IGA's here are liquor ones that might be doing this deal? Too many in the book to ring them all...I just broke a 600ml handle last night whilst brewing  so I need a replacement. A litre stein sounds both tempting and dangerous........


----------



## tangent (26/11/07)

i scored one at the first bottlo on the left going from the airport to Glenelg. (past the sk8 park on the right, over the bridge and a few 100 metres on the left.... although that was about 6 months ago...)


----------



## razz (26/11/07)

Cellerbrations outlets in Vic have them for $13 as well.


----------



## Fourstar (26/11/07)

domonsura said:


> Anyone in Adelaide know which IGA's here are liquor ones that might be doing this deal? Too many in the book to ring them all...I just broke a 600ml handle last night whilst brewing  so I need a replacement. A litre stein sounds both tempting and dangerous........




FYI,

i got mine from cellarbrations. This is in VIC but i presume they are all stocking them as they are generally a pre-detirmed catalogue stockist unlike iga are generally quite independant as to what they stock.


----------



## Jazman (26/11/07)

Its ok for a quaffer but check the date these ones could be a bit old also dom check out 1st choice in sa or celabrations did have him good for hot weather swilling when u have no homebrew


----------

